# -xlsx Dateien in Java lesen



## Mike90 (7. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich will eine Tabelle aus Excel im Dateiformat .xlsx(Ms Office 2007) in Java einlesen und am besten hintereinanderweg in eine ArrayList speichern!

Kann mir da jmd weiterhelfen =?

MfG
Mike90


----------



## faetzminator (8. Jul 2009)

POI-HSSF and POI-XSSF - Java API To Access Microsoft Excel Format Files


----------



## Mike90 (9. Jul 2009)

ja klar ist mir bewusst,  dass Problem liegt in der Anwendung....

also hier mal mein Quelltext mit der folgenden Ausgabe...:


```
File inputFile = null; // ######################
		// FileInputStream fileInStream = null;
		POIFSFileSystem fileInStream = null;
		Workbook workbook = null;
		Sheet sheet = null;
		Row row = null;
		Cell cell = null;
		Iterator<Row> rowIterator = null;
		Iterator<Cell> cellIterator = null;
		int numSheets = 0;

		try {
			inputFile = new File("O:\\test.xlsx"); // #######################
			fileInStream = new POIFSFileSystem(new FileInputStream(inputFile));
			workbook = WorkbookFactory.create(fileInStream);
                           
                          ......

                 numSheets = workbook.getNumberOfSheets(); // number of sheets

			for (int i = 0; i < numSheets; i++) { // Zählerschl. durch Formulare
				sheet = workbook.getSheetAt(i);   // get the sheet

				rowIterator = sheet.iterator();

				while (rowIterator.hasNext()) { // durch die Reihen
					row = rowIterator.next();
					System.out.println("Zeilennummer: " + row.getRowNum());
					cellIterator = row.iterator(); // Iterator um durch die
					// Zellen der Zeile zu iterieren
					while (cellIterator.hasNext()) { // durch die Zellen
													 // iterieren
						cell = cellIterator.next();
						System.out.println("Cell: " + cell.toString());
					}
				}
			}

.......
```

dann habe ich den Namen der Exception und den STACKTRACE ausgegeben.:



> Fehler gefunden !!
> Bezeichnung: org.apache.poi.poifs.filesystem.OfficeXmlFileException
> Message: The supplied data appears to be in the Office 2007+ XML. POI only supports OLE2 Office documents
> die weitere Meldung folgt.........
> ...



die Ausgabe ist eigentlich das, was gerade nicht sein sollte...
also Pakete habe ich 


> O:\javalibs\poi-ooxml-3.5-beta5.jar
> O:\javalibs\poi-3.0-rc4-20070503.jar
> O:\javalibs\poi-3.5-beta3.jar
> O:\javalibs\ooxml-lib 3.5 beta6\geronimo-stax-api_1.0_spec-1.0.jar
> ...


 eingebunden..!!!!     ???:L


----------



## maki (9. Jul 2009)

Wie wäre es mit Doku lesen? 

Apache POI - Java API To Access Microsoft Format Files


> We are currently working to support the new Office Open XML file formats, such as XLSX and PPTX, which were introduced in Office 2007.
> 
> Development for this is in a svn branch, but we are please to announce our first preview release containing this support. Users interested in the OOXML support should download the POI 3.5 beta 6 the source and binaries from their local mirror. People interested should also follow the dev list to track progress.



Die Beta 6 findest du unter diesem link: Index of /poi/dev/bin


----------

